# Chicago gun control is working wonders.



## Ibndoo (Nov 25, 2014)

For second straight weekend, more than 50 shot in Chicago - Chicago Tribune


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The wonder is how much higher can the totals go.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

There will be a time when dead bodies in the streets are not even removed. I just hope I don't live long enough to see that day.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SecretPrepper said:


> There will be a time when dead bodies in the streets are not even removed. I just hope I don't live long enough to see that day.


You mean like in Somalia?
They lay around there, free lunch for the vultures who aren't even chased off.
A lot of similarities between there and Chicago.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Somalia is one thing but Chicago isn't really that far away from me. Let alone all the mosselims in the Twin Cities. To bad we couldn't have gotten the two groups together, both in the same city. May have a good out come.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

See how well gun control works?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> You mean like in Somalia?
> They lay around there, free lunch for the vultures who aren't even chased off.
> A lot of similarities between there and Chicago.


And people wonder why Obama does what he does.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

So how restrictive are Chicago gun laws and how long have they been in effect?

Sounds like a shooting gallery up there.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> So how restrictive are Chicago gun laws and how long have they been in effect?
> 
> Sounds like a shooting gallery up there.


The bulk of the laws have been there since the 20's I believe.
Restrictive? there no gun stores in the city.
Federal court has ordered the city to issue permits, which for the most part is ignored, courts have given deadlines, ordered the revised laws rewritten to allow..


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

That answers my question. 

More than 10 years for the weapons to be removed from the area and still a shooting gallery.

If you outlaw guns then only outlaws will have them. All the more reason to carry.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> That answers my question.
> 
> More than 10 years for the weapons to be removed from the area and still a shooting gallery.
> 
> If you outlaw guns then only outlaws will have them. All the more reason to carry.


I meant 1920, more like 95 years!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I know, I was just looking for gun laws in effect long enough to "make a difference". I figured 10+ years would qualify.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder why Oblunder didn't mention Chicago in his remarks last night? Perhaps an oversight? Yea...that's it.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

The democrats do not want gun control, they are lying to us.... They know that gun control would not work, but that is just perfectly ok because their agenda is hidden behind the so called "common sense" gun laws. Also they claim they just want us to compromise and budge a little with our 2A rights, they have been doing this since 1934 and we always fall for it. In reality what our government want is the total ban on gun ownership in America, feinstein said it before, if she had the votes needed, Mr and Mrs America turn them all in. Yes folks, our government leaders want us to be completely disarmed. Don't believe what they say about common sense laws or compromise, they want total ban on anything related to 2A. Long time ago, the reason for the NFA laws were created is to curb the gangster wars that was going on in this country. But, most of us know that the NFA did not solve or curb the violence, abolishing prohibition did. It put the likes of al Capone out of business. Now the problem is drugs, and "mass shootings in school". But, this could be fixed as well, however, the politicians don't want to. It is so easy to secure schools to the point that school shootings could be totaly prevented. But the politicians don't want to hear the solution because their goal is total ban on firearms.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ever notice that mass shooting happen only when a democrat is in office? thing that make you go huhmm.
drugs have been outlawed for how long nice to see that laws work.
they know that laws don't work cause criminals wouldn't be criminals if they obeyed laws.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Other than the housing project trash out breeds their ability to kill each other off I don't see the problem. Dooky shoots Boo, Snoop shoots Dooky in retaliation. Lil Tee Tee says "aw hell naw" and shoots up Snoop and his crew in da hood. All the while Shawnte, Starquisha, and La-a (a real person in a school here. It's pronounced Ladasha, no shit) keep downloading their kids for us to pay for.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I can't help but feel that Chicago is the perfect example of the old saying, "When firearms are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns".


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

There is no gun control in Chicago. That's a myth. Sure Illinois has plenty of laws on the books regarding guns including waiting periods, concealed carry and the hoops one must jump through to get a permit. But....if the boyz in the hood don't obey the current laws what are the chances they will obey additional laws? Zero, zip, nil, nada.

The only "common sense gun law" the left wants is complete confiscation as someone posted. That is totally unrealistic. Do you think the boyz will obey that mandate? Zero, sip, nil, nada.

Only law abiding gun owners will be harmed by more common sense gun laws.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

wait... are they counting the police officers shooting at the suspect as one of the 50 shootings? gang on gang violence in the north is always worse in the summer. Once winter comes everything get's pretty calm.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> wait... are they counting the police officers shooting at the suspect as one of the 50 shootings? gang on gang violence in the north is always worse in the summer. Once winter comes everything get's pretty calm.


Things don't calm down because its winter. Casualties are less but the violence remains. The reason for more body count in the summer is because more people are out due to the heat. A lot of folks don't have AC so you see them hanging out on the front/porch of their house. This is why there are more casualties of people not involved getting hit with gun fire. During winter, there are less unintended victim, kids are in school and folks are in their homes trying to get warm.

As for police involved shootings, it is counted as shooting regardless if it is justified or not.


----------

